# Best Budget/Beginner SpeedCubes



## TCKyewbs (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Gold Cuber (May 5, 2017)

_ _
. .

|--------|


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 5, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> _ _
> . .
> 
> |--------|


(.) (.)

)-----(


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 5, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> (.) (.)
> 
> )-----(


... ?


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 6, 2017)

Sorry but nice idea of a video


----------



## Runnerboy1008 (May 7, 2017)

Awesome video! Love your channel!


----------



## Gomorrite (May 8, 2017)

Unfortunately that 3x3 gets much more expensive when shipped to Europe. I would like a budget cube for myself since I haven't cubed since 2009 and I own one of the cubes that were considered good back then (Ghost hands if I recall correctly) which I believe might be lousy compared to any modern cube. Can someone suggest me an option under 10 dollars shipping to The Netherlands? And is Moyu MF3RS the same cube as this one?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 8, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Unfortunately that 3x3 gets much more expensive when shipped to Europe. I would like a budget cube for myself since I haven't cubed since 2009 and I own one of the cubes that were considered good back then (Ghost hands if I recall correctly) which I believe might be lousy compared to any modern cube. Can someone suggest me an option under 10 dollars shipping to The Netherlands? And is Moyu MF3RS the same cube as this one?


MF3RS, valk3 is $12.84 on priceangels.com so slightly more but the MF3RS will be way better than any cube from 2009


----------



## Matthew H. (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice video as always! This is my personal opinion to what I think are great budget speedcubes:

2x2: KungFu YueHun (this used to be my main and I still love it)
3x3: MoFang JiaoShi MF3RS
4x4: YJ YuSu R 
5x5: MoFang JiaoShi MF5

I did agree with your 3x3 and 5x5 choices but I think the YueHun and YuSu R are better performance for their budget price


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice vid! I think the MF3RS is the best budget speed cube


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 14, 2017)

/\/\/\
------
\/\/\/


----------



## Diamond Cubing (Jul 14, 2017)

Shengshou legend 3x3 is also nice, but I like my MF3RS better.


----------



## trucdev88 (Oct 19, 2017)

This was a really well-done video, and it was enjoyable to watch even though I am now more in the intermediate-advanced performance range. It gives me an idea of what cubes to recommend to my dad and my sister who are just starting out cubing! Good Job!

https://www.youtube.com/create_channel?upsell=comment_reply


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 19, 2017)

Just wanted to "bump" this thread to say thanks to TCKyewbs! What a wonderful video  

Any plans for a face reveal?


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Dec 3, 2017)

Could anyone help me choose between the MF3RS and the Thunderclap V2?
Thanks


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 3, 2017)

Spock loves cubing said:


> Could anyone help me choose between the MF3RS and the Thunderclap V2?
> Thanks


MF3RS2 is probably the best option and if that's too expensive then MF3RS


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Dec 4, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> MF3RS2 is probably the best option and if that's too expensive then MF3RS


 Thanks


----------



## Ander (Jan 5, 2018)

I have a QiYi Warrior W 3x3 which I got for 12 EUR via Amazon (incl. shipping as I am a Amazon Prime) and it's very fine so I would recommend it.
However, I can't really compare it with others as it's my only speed cube (I have two others but they are very lousy), so take the above with a grain of salt


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 5, 2018)

Just so you know you wwre completely ripped off, in general, never order cubes from Amazon.


Ander said:


> I have a QiYi Warrior W 3x3 which I got for 12 EUR via Amazon (incl. shipping as I am a Amazon Prime) and it's very fine so I would recommend it.
> However, I can't really compare it with others as it's my only speed cube (I have two others but they are very lousy), so take the above with a grain of salt


----------



## Ander (Jan 5, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Just so you know you were completely ripped off, in general, never order cubes from Amazon.



I am aware that the price of that cube is much lower, but you aren't considering shipping in the factor.

US shop 2.50 $ + 12 $ shipping ---> 12 EUR total & 3 weeks wait (and possibly taxes)
UK shop 3.50 £ + 8 £ shipping ---> 13 EUR total & 1 week wait (no taxes)
Amazon IT 12 € + 0 € shipping ---> 12 EUR total & 1 day wait (no taxes)

See where this is going?
Add in that it was the week before Christmas, and I wanted it by Christmas, and it was a no brainer.
But yeah, for future purchases of more expensive cubes I will certainly consider other shops.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ander said:


> I am aware that the price of that cube is much lower, but you aren't considering shipping in the factor.
> 
> US shop 2.50 $ + 12 $ shipping ---> 12 EUR total & 3 weeks wait (and possibly taxes)
> UK shop 3.50 £ + 8 £ shipping ---> 13 EUR total & 1 week wait (no taxes)
> ...


Magiccubemall: $1.69+$1.62 shipping ( 10-20 working days)?=~ £2.44=~€2.75


----------



## Ander (Jan 5, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Magiccubemall: $1.69+$1.62 shipping ( 10-20 working days)?=~ £2.44=~€2.75



Wow! I'll definitely have a look! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CuberJK77 (Jan 6, 2018)

Also look at zcube.hk (ordered 2 times) and cubezz.com (also 2 times). For single cubes, cubezz.com is pretty often cheaper, but for bigger orders, zcube.hk is cheaper. Cubezz.com, 1 order came after 20 days, the other after 10 days. Zcube.hk, both 10 days. To Germany. Sure, Amazon is faster, but sometimes you don't get what you ordered (got the Warrior, instead of the WarriorW). And for the price of the gts2m (27 Euros at Amazon, or more), i get 11 yuxin little magic with zcube.hk. The gts 2 was 13 Euro, the valk3 was 9 Euro. At Amazon, if you don't need it immediately, you pay too much. Last example, the molecube is 15 bucks with delivery via Amazon (marketplace) , same Shop via www sells it for 14.


----------



## HEMcubing (Jan 7, 2018)

I have the qiyi warrior w and I have lubed it and magnetised it and it's amazing I feels just like this valk 3 power m and it has a crisp feeling and great stability (cos of the magnets) but it was all ready quite stable already but this is by far the best burger speed cube and is now my main for many months to come. So I would definitely recommend this cube to any cuber that is just starting of or if a pro.


----------



## CubingRF (Jan 7, 2018)

For me, I think the best budget speedcubes are MF3RS 2 then MF3RS, Yuxin Little Magic and Qiyi Warrior W. 
I have the Qiyi Warrior W and it is super smooth, and to be honest, faster than the Gan 356 Air and requires effortless turning as advertised. My friend has an MF3RS and it's smooth and fast, but the internal gets dirty for short amount of time.


----------



## Max Cruz (Jan 10, 2018)

Why does budget imply beginner?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 10, 2018)

Max Cruz said:


> Why does budget imply beginner?


Because beginners are less likely to spend lots of money on expensive cubes, so they are often designed for beginners.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 10, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Because beginners are less likely to spend lots of money on expensive cubes, so they are often designed for beginners.



I agree, My first "speed cube" was the ShengShou Aurora 3x3.


----------



## Max Cruz (Jan 11, 2018)

PyraMaster said:


> I agree, My first "speed cube" was the ShengShou Aurora 3x3.



To be honest, the Aurora is great.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 11, 2018)

Max Cruz said:


> To be honest, the Aurora is great.



Yeah, it is pretty good.


----------



## CuberJK77 (Jan 13, 2018)

So, my orders are completed. For now, i would say, that the yuxin is the best budget cube. The Mf3rs feels cheap (scratchy cornercaps i had to close very öfter, you can look inside the cubies), the Mf3rs2 feels more expensive but it's slow and "sandy?", and you can hear the springs very often.
The yuxin is just insane. It's very fast and easy to turn, it clacks more (louder than the others), the corner cutting is extreme, nearly from everywhere. But i don't like the colors. The yellow and orange aren't mine. From the budgets, it's the best if you want a fast and cornercutter one. It also weighs less.


----------



## Destiny (Jan 21, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Unfortunately that 3x3 gets much more expensive when shipped to Europe. I would like a budget cube for myself since I haven't cubed since 2009 and I own one of the cubes that were considered good back then (Ghost hands if I recall correctly) which I believe might be lousy compared to any modern cube. Can someone suggest me an option under 10 dollars shipping to The Netherlands? And is Moyu MF3RS the same cube as this one?


Cubezz has free shipping, unfortunately they dont have lube.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Jan 23, 2018)

Does anyone have problems with Magic Cube Mall? I ordered some cubes there about two weeks ago and still have not received the email with the tracking number.


----------



## CuberJK77 (Jan 23, 2018)

You should email them. I ordered 1 time with the express delivery and they answered my mail(s) fast (max 1 day). Propably, they sent the cubes and just forgot to give you more Infos. Just ask for the delivery and if you can get the tracking number.


----------



## Ander (Jan 23, 2018)

I did buy a cube for a friend a couple of weeks ago, they didn't send me the number, but if I login in the website it's there all right.


----------



## Eelephant (Feb 2, 2018)

Brand new cuber here, so take this for what it's worth, which isn't much! Strictly out of the box, too, cuz I don't know squat about tensioning, lubing, etc...

I was looking to replace my Rubik's brand, and ordered a MF3RS2 and a QiYi warrior W. I watched a ton of videos, and read a bunch of reviews, and thought these two were the ones to try.

I never understood on the videos when they would say that something "felt" cheap.... until I held the MF3RS2. It definitely feels cheap. It also seems slower and catches a little more often than the Warrior W, which just all around has a better feel anyway...

Anyway, just the two cents of a complete newbie..


----------



## CuberJK77 (Feb 2, 2018)

Don't know if my Mf3rs2 is a bad individuum and zcube doesn't sell good ones, but, after about 3-4 weeks solving / breakin in/whatsoever, i decided to put it back to the shelf. It's a big disappointment for me. Even the thunderclap is a better choice, and the Mf3rs 1. The Warriorw is better and the yuxin little Magic is the best of them. Now, i got back to the yuexiao pro m, valk, gts2 and the ylm (as my budget option for travel/Work)

PS. I also like the moyu jiaoshi 5 and 4,5 a lot (Even if they are too small for my Handstand) . They are the mains for my wifey.


----------



## Ayaan (Feb 24, 2018)

Spock loves cubing said:


> Could anyone help me choose between the MF3RS and the Thunderclap V2?
> Thanks


Your better off getting a thunderclap v1.


----------



## Ayaan (Feb 24, 2018)

Spock loves cubing said:


> Could anyone help me choose between the MF3RS and the Thunderclap V2?
> Thanks


Your better off getting a thunderclap v1.


----------



## Ayaan (Feb 24, 2018)

Oops. I accidentally sent it twice. Hopefully I don't get accused of spam ;-;


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Nov 7, 2018)

2x2: Moyu Lingpo (Though YJ MGC is also pretty good, but it's not dirt cheap)
3x3: Yuxin little magic (If you want a dirt cheap one)
4x4: Mini Thunderclap V2 (If you have to get the cheap one get the YJ Guansu but it kinda sucks)
5x5: Yuxin Cloud 5x5


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 7, 2018)

CraZZ CFOP said:


> 2x2: Moyu Lingpo (Though YJ MGC is also pretty good, but it's not dirt cheap)
> 3x3: Yuxin little magic (If you want a dirt cheap one)
> 4x4: Mini Thunderclap V2 (If you have to get the cheap one get the YJ Guansu but it kinda sucks)
> 5x5: Yuxin Cloud 5x5


I agree with the 3 and 5, but there are better budget cubes for the other ones.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Nov 8, 2018)

sorry number 2 and number 4 are really outdated


----------



## SUB-20 cuber (Feb 6, 2019)

My personnel opinion is
2.don't know
3.yuxin little magic
4.thunder clap
5.yuxin cloud


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a lot of experience selling budget cubes so:
for actual performance:
2. MF2C
3. MF3RS
4. YJ Ruisu
5. MF5

what I would recommend a beginner gets (as they should get the cube that they are going to enjoy solving on the most so they practice):
2. MF2S
3. YuXin Little Magic
4. YJ Ruisu
5. MF5


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Feb 7, 2019)

Actually, now it should be like this:
2. Little magic or that qiyi one
3. Either Little magic or kylin v2 m
4. no comment
5. cloud


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 7, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I have a lot of experience selling budget cubes so:
> for actual performance:
> 2. MF2C
> 3. MF3RS
> ...


Yuxin little magic 2x2 might be better but I have not tried it


----------



## Tabe (Feb 7, 2019)

The Shengshou Mr. M, Rubik's RSC, and YJ MGC are all better than the Yuxin Little Magic 2x2.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah, but they're also more expensive.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 8, 2019)

The MGC was just on sale for $7.99. Yeah, that's more than the YLM but it's also much, much better - and magnetic. The Mr. M is only $8.99, still very much in the budget range.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Feb 27, 2019)

I have a Qiyuan and the inner layer always gets awful pops and crazy explosion. My pb is 3mins. Should I get the thunderclap as an upgrade? Also, how about the cengfeng 4x4 and the G4?
I am going to magnetize my new 4x4. Among the thunderclap, the cengfeng 4x4 and the G4, which one is the best?
I want a 4x4 which doesn't pop and both outer and inner layer works well, and I'm on tight budget.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have a Qiyuan and the inner layer always gets awful pops and crazy explosion. My pb is 3mins. Should I get the thunderclap as an upgrade? Also, how about the cengfeng 4x4 and the G4?
> I am going to magnetize my new 4x4. Among the thunderclap, the cengfeng 4x4 and the G4, which one is the best?
> I want a 4x4 which doesn't pop and both outer and inner layer works well, and I'm on tight budget.


Thunderclap is best out of those unless you have tiny hands or like 4x4 OH.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Feb 28, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> Thunderclap is best out of those unless you have tiny hands or like 4x4 OH.


I'm going to get the regular size thunder clap.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 19, 2019)

2x2: yj yupo plus m
3x3: yuxin little magic m
4x4: thunderclap
5x5: mf5


----------

